# SURVIVOR: Post all things Survivor here...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*SURVIVOR PHILIPPINES*

STARTS TOMORROW: *Set your DVR's NEED to RE-PROGRAM will not pick up last season's title!!*

Can't wait!!!
*STAY TUNED...*

*BLOCK OUT ALL SPOILERS:* THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DON'T WATCH RIGHT AWAY OR ARE IN A DIFFERENT TIME ZONE


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

DVR is set.  First episode is 90 minutes.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I know it's a ratings thing; but:


Spoiler



I don't agree with stars and sports figures being on the show.


 It should be for regular average people. Though, I am interested in seeing how it plays out. JMHO!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> I know it's a ratings thing; but:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree, but I guess CBS thinks the star-power will increase the ratings. Anyway, I'm just glad to be back in _Survivor_ mode.

Initial thoughts:

1. I think Russell will go a long way this time, maybe even the finals.

2. I'm waiting for Denise to tell us what a sex therapist does.

3. I predict that Michael will leave again for medical reasons. He's already injured himself several times.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

He is coming off as rather clumsy.  

It should be interesting.  I wonder what twists they are going to throw in for this season?  I think the women are already acting goofy.  I wish the producers would put tough competetitors through like before; instead of these weaklings.  I know; eye candy, ratings...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tomorrow!!
Previews look good.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ANYONE WATCHING THIS SEASON

OK...I'm beginning to think that:


Spoiler



Mike being "Grace" is almost comical. 3 weeks in and he's had all this happen already??


 Wow. Maybe that is a ratings ploy too!!...lol.

I want to see some *ACTION*...so far; I'm not impressed. Let's GO SURVIVOR!!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Spoiler



I just want to see someone else go to tribal. Tribal is where you really get to know some of the players and see what the tribe dynamic is like for them, and so far we've only seen one tribe go through that so far.

With only 3 left on the blue tribe, I'm sure some kind of shake up is coming to take it down to 2 tribes either next episode or the one after that. So far I'm really liking the Malcom/Denise and Jeff/Penner alliances, so I hope they don't get broken up by whatever happens.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree. At this rate they are either going to have to


Spoiler



1. Merge
2. Send some of the other players to the other side


In any event: Let's get going.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*BEST TRIBAL COUNCIL EVER!!!!*
Really shook things up!!
Some last minute surprises...

*Is anybody watching? The thread died!!*


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Watching but having trouble being too excited over anything. I enjoy watching and am happy to see it when I notice it on my TIVO, but I'm not chomping at the bit for next week's episode or anything. That being said, the whole exchange between Lisa, Malcolm and the other guy whose name I forget who ran back to Malcolm after talking to Lisa was face palm after face palm.


Spoiler



I also can't believe they fell for Malcolm announcing he was going to use his idol. How can you really believe someone is going to announce it ahead of time then actually play it? Watch them vote for him next week when he _has_ to play it thinking he won't.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Watching but having trouble being too excited over anything. I enjoy watching and am happy to see it when I notice it on my TIVO, but I'm not chomping at the bit for next week's episode or anything.


This is me, too. I guess after watching since the first season, the shiny has worn off. I still watch it every week, but haven't been super excited about it. However, *this* week was highly entertaining. That tribal council was nuts.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I have to agree; Survivor has lost its spark.* I think that is why they are choosing celebrities and sports figures...to try to lure people into watching. (Though, I'm not impressed.)

What it needs is better casting: People like Boston Rob, Rupert, (yes; Russell, Richard, Ugghh) Jenna, Jerri, Elisabeth and the mother of all challenges Stephanie.

They must get thousands of applicants: They don't seem to be doing the best job selecting contestants. Maybe the videos they send in are all _gusto_ and then people turn out to be nothing like they seemed on the video. IDK... Yes, I still watch; will until the bitter end...but it is lacking of late.

What would you suggest to improve the show?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They need to completely change the formula because it's gotten too predictable.  Everyone who goes on Survivor has seen Survivor now, they know how the game is played and start playing as soon as they hit the sand.  Everyone is immediately forming alliances, searching for and finding idols even without clues, doing the same things at tribal council to trick people and throw others under the bus.  I don't know what they can really do to change all of this, but I miss when people were learning how to play the social game instead of going in with a pre-formulated plan.

They do need some fun villains, too, and that's entirely missing this season.  I don't care about celebrities, though it was fun to see Lisa, and I don't want past survivors anymore.  People know the past survivors, so there are no surprises.  They know their game and immediately want them gone.  As much as I loved Russell, once people knew his game he was rendered pretty harmless and therefore pretty boring... he was lucky to get the second season before the first one aired or I doubt he would have even made a third attempt.

One of the better things they have done lately, which they don't have anymore and I find a shame, was Redemption Island.  That threw a variable into the game that nobody had dealt with and nobody could prepare for.  I think they just need constant mix ups like this... maybe even shuffling tribes more often, or just starting them out as one tribe from the very beginning.  It'd be nice to see them force some scenarios in camp, too.  Sure it'd probably need to be scripted, but the survivors wouldn't necessarily know.  Have the food disappear overnight or the fire go out or their shelter collapse while at a challenge... give them hardships to deal with rather than sitting around plotting all day.

I guess I want to see more actual surviving.  The first seasons were really focused on them finding fire, finding food, finding water, trying to live on the island.  Now we just see the social side.  There is no real urgency in them needing supplies or shelter... it's almost like everything is given to them, and if it isn't... well, you can win it at a challenge or get it as a pity prize a few days later if you didn't manage to even do that.  And I know folks want to see pretty people, but I've noticed that the players manage to find time to shave and bathe and keep their clothes in relatively pristine condition more and more as the seasons progress.  I think it's really become less about the island and more about the social game.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Its funny. We are loving this series in Australia and most of us agree that we loathed redemption island because we thought that it was a waste of time and reward challenges were better than the redemption island playoffs. I think  there are some good characters this time around esp when compared with the last series which was awful and predictable. Abi is probably the most unliked character on Aussie boards, along with Pete. Jeff got lost trying to get rid of previous players and forgot to play the game.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't stand Abi.  She's not really a villain though, she's just mean spirited and misguided.  I'd like to think she'd feel a bit of remorse and be embarrassed at how she acted when the whole idol thing comes to light at the reunion, but I imagine she'll just try to reinforce her actions with other events that only happened in her addled mind.  I can't say much of anyone else stands out for me.  I guess Penner might finally be shaking things up because he has nothing to lose, but beyond that...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I guess Penner might finally be shaking things up because he has nothing to lose, but beyond that...


If Penner can get by the next couple of shows, I honestly think he could last awhile. I don't think he can win, but he may surprise some folks.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Very valid points.  
It has become very predictable.  I love the idea of sabotaging camp:  BUT make it a part of the show.  Tell the players that each week they will face a different hardship.  The producers decide which and remove the item(s) or create some sort of diversion.  Sort of like "road blocks" on the Amazing Race.  

Another idea would be to not have tribes and have it be each man for his or herself right from the start...one camp. I liked redemption island.  Maybe, they could do more hidden idols but not make them all be for immunity...have some be bad idols; like forfeit something or sit out of a challenge which could handicap a solid puzzle player or a strong physical player...

I don't know...something has to give or I am afraid it won't be on much longer.  It really has become more of a social game instead of a combination of outwit, outsmart, outplay.

ANY OTHER IDEAS?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a definite need for better casting. I liked the old mixes, a couple of older players, one or two to that are agressive and obnoxious and someone to cheer for. In recent seasons everyone has been starting to look the same.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I lost my faith in survivor a little bit over the last few seasons mainly because of the redemption island thing I think, which took away the drama of tribal councils because voting somebody out didn't mean as much because they were still in the game - but this season is awesome! I've enjoyed every episode and each one seems to get more exciting. I love how hard people are playing the game this time, I hate it when it's full of people who couldn't care less if they win or not. Love how much the game means to Penner, go Penner!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm with you Joseph, I'm loving the current series and so glad that RI is gone.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't get me wrong; I still love the show...but I just feel like it needs some bite/edge.
I will say that this season:  THEY want it!!  I definitely think so.  I just think that because it has been on for so long (thankfully) that contestants know what to do, where to look, who to bond with...etc...

Back in the day:  Stephanie wanted it.  I do see that in some of this season's players...but I'm greedy and want more.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I still love Survivor, but what I don't really like is during tribal council Jeff discusses all the details and almost tells the audience what's going to happen.  I feel that his questions are baited and sometimes his questions affect the outcome, and I don't really like that.  I feel that the outcome should purely be based on the players plans and objectives.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> I still love Survivor, but what I don't really like is during tribal council Jeff discusses all the details and almost tells the audience what's going to happen. I feel that his questions are baited and sometimes his questions affect the outcome, and I don't really like that. I feel that the outcome should purely be based on the players plans and objectives.


I definitely agree with this. "So, <person who has no reason to worry tonight>, don't you think you should be worried over <something you haven't thought of that the rest of the tribe is whispering about behind your back as a reason to blindside you>?" It kind of makes things seem really scripted as well, which I imagine a lot of it is but still... don't make it so obvious.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am so happy to hear you say that, I don't really get a chance to talk about Survivor, and I am the only one I know that really likes it, so I can't have this conversation. But that Jeff thing, I remember when it first started and it is a horrible inclusion into the overall process. I don't know how the producers can't see that or enough people complained about it to change it. In a way I see Jeff's participation as unfair. He is really another player, in effect. He is an additional player who is a big blabber mouth, who has a major impact in all that was likely going to transpire. And don't get me wrong, I love Jeff, and his function in the game, but once he became a player with special powers, it altered the game.

Thanks, Scheherazade, for confirming something that has been annoying me for a long time. (It's nice to be able to share things that only true aficionados [or not] would know and understand. Since the show began, this is the first conversation about it that I have ever had. I feel relieved!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You're the first person I've really seen mention it, but I don't go to Survivor forums or anything.  I imagine it's something that bugs a lot of people, but it seems so small in relation to other complaints.  But when you stop to think about it, it really isn't such a small thing.  It's like he's baiting and trying to steer how the vote will go.  Though I'm not convinced it's him so much as it is the producers telling him to do it.  It's creating false drama, or trying to, like you said, tell the audience what's going to happen.  It's like they think people are stupid and need it spelled out for them multiple times.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> It's like he's baiting and trying to steer how the vote will go.


I think he is definitely baiting, but more to flush out some of the background stuff that we might not know about otherwise. Or things he knows will create some tension and angst as that makes for good TV. Also remember, the shows are highly edited, and the producers pick what they think we want to see, so tribals probably last for hours, not just a few minutes. So we dont know what "stuff" ends up on the editing floor. So Jeff's comments get compacted into a couple of minutes so they may seem contrived, but over a period of hours, might not.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Also remember, the shows are highly edited, and the producers pick what they think we want to see, so tribals probably last for hours, not just a few minutes. So we dont know what "stuff" ends up on the editing floor. So Jeff's comments get compacted into a couple of minutes so they may seem contrived, but over a period of hours, might not.


True, but this sort of thing only really started happening in the last few seasons. It just irks me when someone I don't like has no idea a blindside is coming, then he clues them in on it. Of course, the people being clued in never really seem to actually clue in.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Of course, the people being clued in never really seem to actually clue in.


I guess maybe starvation and fatigue kicks in. . Because sometimes they are so stupid.

Its almost worth taking Abi to the final 3 so people can get stuck into her. I suspect it will all come as a surprise to her too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do find Jeff's tribal council bit annoying: He puts words in people's mouths and prompts certain reactions. He has always done that to lead things in a certain direction. I feel in some cases he forces a biased vote. He really does tip the scales.

Another thing that annoys me is when he shouts during the challenges and I'm trying to hear what the players are saying to each other. Though, I do think he is very good as the shows host. I really can't picture anyone else doing it.
*
My daughter said that she heard that it is the last season; I hope not. Did anyone else hear that?*


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I did not hear that, but it was my first thought when I discovered that he has his own talk show.  Now it totally makes sense.

And I agree with you that despite his commitment to becoming the additional player in Survivor by blowing everyone's plans, I could not imagine anyone else hosting the show either.


----------



## BigPauly (Nov 14, 2012)

sjc said:


> I do find Jeff's tribal council bit annoying: He puts words in people's mouths and prompts certain reactions. He has always done that to lead things in a certain direction. I feel in some cases he forces a biased vote. He really does tip the scales.
> 
> Another thing that annoys me is when he shouts during the challenges and I'm trying to hear what the players are saying to each other. Though, I do think he is very good as the shows host. I really can't picture anyone else doing it.
> *
> My daughter said that she heard that it is the last season; I hope not. Did anyone else hear that?*


I'm not too far off of your track: I think Jeff talks way too much during the challenges. Wasn't there a time that he just explained what the challenges were and just let them take place? Wish he went back to doing that. If we wanted a commentator for the challenges, why not drop Jim Nantz off there?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Lisa Whelchel Diagnosed With West Nile Virus*
Yahoo news.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

BigPauly said:


> I think Jeff talks way too much during the challenges. Wasn't there a time that he just explained what the challenges were and just let them take place?


I've watched every Survivor except the first one, and it does seem like Jeff is more vocal now in challenges and tribal councils.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the Jeff chats. He clearly dislikes Abi. Loved seeing her on her own for the reward challenge. Karma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I love the Jeff chats. He clearly dislikes Abi.


I can't stand Abi either.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Poor Lisa a.k.a. Blair. She will be affected for a year 
or better.  Ooooph!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't imagine anyone liking Abi which means she'll be in the final three because others know that no-one will vote for her. While part of me wants to see players really tell her what they think of her, if she does get to the final 3 she will think/say its because she was such a good player to get there. She will be insufferable. More than she is now which is hard to imagine. She is downright a nasty person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Abi's face last night was priceless. I was so afraid Lisa wasn't going to stand up for herself and I'm really glad she did. I actually liked Artis, but he was a bit cocky last night and it was fun to see a comeuppance, even if it had to be someone I didn't hate. It looks like Abi is going to play the wounded friend and try to flip Lisa back and I really hope that doesn't happen. I'd love to sit and watch as her little alliance is slowly taken apart.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I can't imagine anyone liking Abi which means she'll be in the final three because others know that no-one will vote for her. While part of me wants to see players really tell her what they think of her, if she does get to the final 3 she will think/say its because she was such a good player to get there. She will be insufferable. More than she is now which is hard to imagine. She is downright a nasty person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more!! So unlikeable. Ugggghhh. Watching that alliance crumble is a joy!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can't wait to see how she acts at the reunion when it comes out that she was played by that guy and RC never betrayed her like she's so convinced she did.  I'm sure Abi will just turn it into something to make herself look good and totally negate that it ever happened.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

People like Abi do not accept they were wrong. Was it her supposed best ally that dug the idol into the open?  I call the expression that Abi put on, the cats bum look.  As soon as they showed Artis on the beach saying that at least this time after tribal, he could relax, about 5 minutes into the show, I knew he was a goner!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Push:  I was thinking exactly the same thing about Artis!  The minute he said it, he was doomed.

Push, SJC & Scheh:  I think that Abi is just as you described her, she will never own up or apologize, and worse, she will turn it into what she believes will serve herself, she's like Teresa on RHONJ, never wrong, never an acknowledgement.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Abi is a bully but will be the first to crumple if someone really challenges her back. 
We have a bully, well several of them really, on one of the fashion reality shows. She says dreadful things to young girls all in the name of "honesty'. Well, twitter folk got stuck into her until one day the media reported that she had admitted herself to hospital so the unspoken word was attempted suicide. That was Friday. Sunday night she was on 60 minutes telling of her bad situation. Hmm, just a publicity stunt so she could say "poor me, look how I was bullied. ". But within a month she was reporting on a red carpet event and back to her bitchiest best. Bully's never learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Abi's face last night was priceless. I was so afraid Lisa wasn't going to stand up for herself and I'm really glad she did. I actually liked Artis, but he was a bit cocky last night and it was fun to see a comeuppance, even if it had to be someone I didn't hate. It looks like Abi is going to play the wounded friend and try to flip Lisa back and I really hope that doesn't happen. I'd love to sit and watch as her little alliance is slowly taken apart.





Spoiler



Lisa voted out Penner. Skupin was the 5th vote for Artis.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to see her post show...
Backpedal, backpedal...who said they did away with redemption island; she'll be on it then!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

TONIGHT'S EPISODE:



Spoiler



LOVED: That Lisa was up front with Abi and told her just how it was; "Sorry, I need to be with people I can trust."
LOVED: That Jeff called Abi out during tribal (Didn't mind him yacking this time). He basically said,"B.S. Abi" and he gave it to her but good and didn't back down for a second. LOVED: that Jeff said it's not cultural they are laughing at you; you must get that (basically saying don't play stupid bit_h.)
LOVED: Denise calling a spade a spade: Whereas she laid it on the line with the whole don't give me that second language bit

HATED: That Malcom came close to getting voted out; he is one of my favorites.



JONATHAN is getting on my nerves now.

My Favorites are: Malcom, Denise and Lisa; though I feel Malcom's strength is going to be his weakness (I hope not)

*WHO DO YOU WANT TO WIN??*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Wasn't she just irritating as all get out tonight?  Boo-hooing that she is a very lovable person and refusing to listen to anyone.  I find it hard to imagine any scenario besides her winning the next immunity challenge that will keep her in the game past next week.

I am also cheering for Malcolm and Denise.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ugghhh...
She was on a pity party!
I agree; nothing to keep her there!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

But Abi would be the person you'd want to be with in F2.  Who'd vote for her?  Pete maybe?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Abi is a bully but will be the first to crumple if someone really challenges her back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, got that right!  and more of it next week. I think Jeff was trying to give her a help by saying it was cultural, but I don't think that's the case at all. She is what she is.



Sandpiper said:


> But Abi would be the person you'd want to be with in F2. Who'd vote for her? Pete maybe?


I don't think that's the way they want to get to the final three from what Denise said at tribal. They want to compete against the best, not win by default.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

At least they forced Abi into playing the immunity idol. That means she's fair game now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BUT...
I tend to agree with Denise...like she said, the smart choice is to bring her to the final but she wants (and the way the game is being played; which I like) worthy opponents.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

sjc said:


> BUT...
> I tend to agree with Denise...like she said, the smart choice is to bring her to the final but she wants (and the way the game is being played; which I like) worthy opponents.


Yes. That's exactly right. They could bring abi and no one would vote for her except maybe Arie () who dressed in the colours of Brasil but that isn't the way they want to win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't wait till next tribal council!!  Bye Ab.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope so but half of me wants to see her get all she deserves as the final two/three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

You've got a point.  So, either way, it will be a wonderful outcome!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I hope so but half of me wants to see her get all she deserves as the final two/three.


I know what you're saying, but I'm not that keen on deferred gratification. I want to see her get the knife in the back NOW!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I want her OUT...ASAP!!
I'd like to see a final that is tough competitor against tough competitor; not tough against most disliked!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes I want her out but I also want it to come out that it was Pete who exposed the idol and not RC. I want her to realise that she is a jerk and not blame it on culture. I want it to come back and slap her nasty face. 👹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Yes I want her out but I also want it to come out that it was Pete who exposed the idol and not RC. I want her to realise that she is a jerk and not blame it on culture. I want it to come back and slap her nasty face. &#128121;


Now tell us how you really feel...lol.
I really can't wait to see the look on her face and the rightful smug look on RC's.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spoiler



I am so irked that Abi slipped through the noose again tonight.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am so irked that Abi slipped through the noose again tonight.


Me too, but I'm not unhappy with who went home.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you see that evil look on


Spoiler



Abi's face when she stuck her tongue out at Denise?


 I froze the screen and studied her features and the look in her eyes was venomous. She is awful.


Spoiler



I called it the minute she bid on the "tube" that she was going to say that it was a two part note to let everyone thing she scoured for and found an idol. B-I-T-C-H.



I can't wait for her to get hers. What an evil person!! I love next week when they bring on the family members...that can prove to be a real game twister too.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's interesting that Lisa has such an intense struggle between good and evil.  She played a character that was true to herself when she was in the Facts of Life.

It's kind of funny, I saw the black out on the text previously and I said to myself I wonder what's wrong with her computer that it types that way.  I just realized that it was a blackout function. (OK so I am a little slow!  )


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol.  We decided a few seasons ago to agree to black out (spoilers) so that people who hadn't watched yet wouldn't have the outcome ruined for them.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

I think the real dark horse is the young guy with the blond hair (I always forget his name)... and that's the point, he's so forgettable, but he often does really well on the challenges. He seems not too bright at times, playing 'the young guy listening' thing to the older ones, but he's a danger none of them seem to be seeing. No one has ever singled him out even up until now, as far as I can remember anyway, at least not in a cooperative move.

I'm sure that guy will some how end up in the last three, he's so under the radar no one had even realized he's avoiding the radar.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe not, Anita 

They are down to letting the "good" guys go to keep the nasty ones in, hoping the jury still dislikes them enough that they won't vote for them in the final three. I was sure they would finally get rid of


Spoiler



Abi-hag


 last night. Poor


Spoiler



Carter


. I think I'm cheering for


Spoiler



Malcom


 or


Spoiler



Scoopin


 now.

The bring-in-a-family-member show always makes me cry.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

crebel said:


> The bring-in-a-family-member show always makes me cry.


Ditto on this ^^.

I was bawling like a baby and Scoopin really won me over in the way he acted toward his son. At this point, I'd be happy to see him win. My other choices would be Denise or Malcom. I like for the Survivors who 'really play the game' to win, not the ones who float under the radar. Lisa is sweet, but so sweet it borders on sickening. And don't throw rotten tomatoes at me, but Abi pulls at my heart. She is so mean but she acts (and looks!) like someone in my life who I love that battles bipolar disease. I watch Abi and wonder how much she is hurting inside and if like a bi-polar personality, she could be internally kicking herself for her own antics, but just can't stop herself.

While part of me wants to slap her for being so nasty, the mother part of me wants to hug her and tell her to please get some help. I could be totally wrong, but that's my take on her.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Since there was nothing keeping them from sacking Abi last night, I have to believe that all the others want to take her with them to the final vote. Strategically it makes sense, but I really would have liked to see the look on her face when Jeff puts out her flame.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that she is simply self-absorbed, which does not allow her to have a global perspective.  I'm certainly not a doctor, but I think that she would have to have demonstrated the other pol to be bi-polar.  She may be mono-polar, though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree; the bring in the family episode always gets to me.

My fave are still Malcom and Denise.  Lisa is sweet but that's all... I think that Malcom has given his all in the challenges and Denise plays a good game. She said it best last at tribal:  she wants a final four that are fighters not a final that choose Abi because she is the jury hate vote.  I too, would like to see four strong solid players fight to the finish, strategically, physically and mentally. It does make sense to take Abi as the hated player:  BUT, that could backfire.  The jury could say, hey... you made it this far, mean or not...good for you for hanging tough.  It wouldn't surprise me.  We'll see.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I think that Abi-Hag will be there at the end, otherwise they would have removed her this week. She has absolutely no idea how nasty she really is. Her mother seemed quite ok, the little that we saw of her, but did you get the impression Abi wasn't all that excited to see her? I just hope they dont reneg if she does get to tribal jury. Carter? He really was a nothing, and can't say I'm sad to see the last of the bottom lip hangy-outie kind of expression. Makes him look so bad.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler



Yahoooooooo!!! Ding Dong the WITCH is GONE!!!


Joy!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sjc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am watching Survivor now on my Tivo type recorder, I'm about mid way so I know nothing yet.  All I can say about Abi is that she is truly delusional and has not even the slightest ounce of global awareness.  I was not aware that anyone could have such a deep lack of perception.  It really borders on the amazing!


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is anybody reading about/watching videos of "life on the Ponderosa'?  We get to see how those that are voted off are getting along and how they think the game is going.  Very interesting.  A show unto itself.  It's at CBS.com.  Can't wait to see the fire works when the person voted off this week gets there.  May need extra security.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

yogini2 said:


> Is anybody reading about/watching videos of "life on the Ponderosa'? We get to see how those that are voted off are getting along and how they think the game is going. Very interesting. A show unto itself. It's at CBS.com. Can't wait to see the fire works when the person voted off this week gets there. May need extra security.


Thanks for mentioning this. I had forgotten about it and in previous seasons I have really enjoyed watching it. 


Spoiler



I was going to be very angry if Denise was voted off this week. I'm rather disappointed in the way that Malcom doesn't appear to be standing by his alliance with Denise. I have growing respect for Denise as I see how calmly she reacts to things that happen to her. She is the only one who IMHO truly acts likes a respectable adult all of the time. I think she very much realizes that Survivor is a game and that in the end it is every man for himself and she doesn't seem to take it personally when she is slighted for someone else. I was impressed with the way she was able to interact with Abi in such a calm manner while everyone else was away on the reward. Also, the week before, I did not once see her whining about Malcom's not picking her even though you know she very much would have like to have more time with her husband. (Of course I realize things may just have been edited and she may have whined quite a bit.)I think she is a class act.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

_Ding dong, the wicked witch is dead!_

Buh bye to Abi, and good riddance!!!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Agree with the above. Denise is definitely one classy lady.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

She put on such a performance this week, didn't she. And Jeff obviously dislikes her intensely.  I read on an interview she blames having her period. Sheesh. As did all women in a 38 day series and I've never heard them complain about that. Stupid cow.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have never heard of anyone using the 'period" card.  Only Abi would allow that type of publicity to top the other publicity that she put out in the world.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Agree about Denise. She really is a class act and while her day with the abi-hag must have been a nightmare she laughed it off. Why on earth would abi think she would be picked for a reward, and her self obsessiveness could not even countenance that Denise who had an alliance with Malcolm from the start, had far more claim to a reward than she did. Good to see RC give her a whammy at Ponderosa. It seems though that hang dog carter seems to be in love with her. She's the kind of person who would tell him to go away in a very nasty manner now that she has no need of him.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't have been surprised, but still, I was surprised to see how several of them were so ugly to RC. I very much understand RC's attitude. I also understand the guys' attitude that what is done is done so let it go, but still...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*SUNDAY 12 16 12: SURVIVOR SEASON FINALE!! SET YOUR DVR's
POST SHOW AS WELL!!*
I would like to see Malcom take it all; if not...second choice Denise. Though, I do like Lisa; I just don't feel she played the better game than they did. She gets my sweet vote.

Post Show: I hope Jeff makes Abi cry and I hope the audience boos her for being such a horrid person. NO excuse for her behavior on the show; ratings ploys or not.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I'm on _*Team Denise*_. She's a powerhouse with ethics to boot.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

On the after show on the Ponderosa, she seemed like a better person.  She's watched herself when the show aired and acknowledges that she was a b****.  She said it wasn't cultural and it wasn't editing that made her look bad, she made herself look bad.  I think JC is the one that's going to hold a grudge forever.  I'm hoping for Malcolm or Denise to win.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Agreed: Denise was a powerhouse and fair; over and above. Class act. Malcom just worked so darn hard...he was key in those challenges. I really do like either one. This turned out to be a good season. Hard honest play for the most part.

*CAREFUL THOSE WHO ARE AHEAD OF US TIME WISE: WE HAVEN'T WATCHED IT YET...
USE SPOILER BLOCKERS PLEASE!! THANKS.*


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

*I love Survivor!!!!! *

I just love this show. I wish that it could just continue next week. New people, new game.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Denise was a good winner, not the one I would have voted for, but the outcome was more satisfying than some of the Survivor seasons.

Now on to next season!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*SO GLAD: That there is a NEXT season.* I got scared when Jeff got his own talk show...it got me thinking, Ohhh Noooo...

RECAP: The only thing I would have liked Jeff to ask the members during the POST SHOW was: Did John Penner blabbing to the Jury that Lisa was a child actor on the Facts of Life sway their vote any? As, I would assume, many would think: 
1. Actress, she doesn't need the money
2. We feel duped

*Did any of you wonder the same thing??  Was it addressed and maybe I missed it* I only saw it at tribal on the show when she answered Penner back by saying, you didn't say what you did 25 years ago either. Then it was dropped. But POST SHOW I really was wondering if any jury members totally changed their mind after hearing that but that particular question wasn't broached; though the actress topic was.

*
CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON!!!* Video Sneak Peak...For anyone who missed it...
http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/video/17CFF82D-BFA6-60A8-E790-A5DDDD277FEB/survivor-caramoan-season-26-preview


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Did any of you wonder the same thing?*


*

I really don't think Lisa had much of a shot at winning anyway. She seldom seemed very sure of herself and her game, and she just kind of went with the flow and stayed below the radar. In my opinion, Penner's revelation probably didn't make any difference in the outcome or the vote count.*


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I kinda wish Penner had made it to the final 3!!!!  He's a pretty awesome and entertaining player whether you like him or not.  

I was so ticked on Monday morning when a news site ruined the winner for me (I DVR'd the show) but I was happy Denise won.  It was a struggle not saying anything while I was watching the end with my DH who was rooting for Skupin (and very vocal every 30 seconds how he was hoping Denise did not win).  I am so happy that Abi and Pete did not make the final 3, this is the first time in a very long time where there wasn't anyone on the final 3 that I just absolutely disliked.  I would like Malcolm to go back for a final shot, he seemed to have a good heart and played the game well without really hurting people.  I was sad he didn't get fan favorite.

As for Abi, there will always be selfish people in this world but I truly hope that watching this opens her eyes.  She can say what she wants to defend herself but that scene where she was interrupting Skupin and calling him an idiot and a moron was just uncalled for.  No one deserves that and the fact that he ignored her showed how much more class he has and how much growing up she needs to do.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

sjc said:


> *RECAP: The only thing I would have liked Jeff to ask the members during the POST SHOW was: Did John Penner blabbing to the Jury that Lisa was a child actor on the Facts of Life sway their vote any? As, I would assume, many would think:
> 1. Actress, she doesn't need the money
> 2. We feel duped
> *


*

I wondered the same thing. I hated the fact that he filled them in on that, it just annoyed me.

I liked the final 3, so I didn't mind any of them winning. Abi was just an abomination with what she said to (I don't know how to spell his name) Scoopin. She is so profoundly offensive. She may get the award for being the meanest person on TV.*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Being from Iowa, I was particularly pleased Denise won. That she was at *every single tribal council* this season and made it through is amazing. I wouldn't have minded Scoopin winning either, but I was glad it wasn't Lisa.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Denise deserved it.  
Next season awaits...Have you all sent in your application videos


----------

